# Angie's Foaling Thread



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello everyone! Well, I decided that at 9 months into the pregnancy it would be a good time to start a thread to record Angie’s process and to keep me busy until her foal is born! Angie is a Quarter Horse mare who was bred last May. The vet did an ultrasound in June and confirmed she was in foal. We are using April 27th as her estimated due date, putting her at around 275 days today, so still some time to wait!

We got Angie last year when her owners, who are close friends of ours, were injured in two separate accidents only several weeks apart and had to spend time in the hospital. Due to their injuries, they needed all the help they could get to take care of their horses, so they asked if we would take Angie and her two-month-old colt in for a while. Well, fast-forward in time, and, since they are downsizing, Angie is now officially ours!

So far, Angie seems to be handling her pregnancy with grace. She is very sweet and is the perfect horse to just relax with after a long day. Her favorite way to spend the day is napping in the sun. We have been getting some unseasonably nice weather recently and she is LOVING it. Enjoy it while you can sweetie!

Here is some info...

Dam--
Registered name: Angie Dan Jet
Height: 15.1
Color: Sorrel
Birth: 2002

Sire--
Registered name: VF Moonfire (aka Whiskey) 
Height: 15.2
Color: Palomino
Birth: 1997

I will do my best to keep posting pictures and updates, especially when she gets closer to foaling and things are changing more quickly. 

Here is a picture of Angie I took today, after she got up from her mid-morning nap.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Keep the photos coming!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Do you have any pictures of soon to be dad?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of Whiskey. The first is him just chilling out in the field, and the second is of him in the NBHA Wisconsin State Finals.


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Here is one more picture of Angie from today, when she was still sleepy. 










Oh and she really isn't as short as she looks; the girl with her in the picture is six feet tall.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful mare! She already has that baby bump showing off quiet well.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Very pretty! Whiskey is soo Gold! I love that shade of pally  what are you hoping for colt or filly?


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks guys! Personally, I am hoping for a filly. When she had an ultrasound in June (around 35 days into the pregnancy) the vet said if he had to guess he would guess a colt, but really, how reliable is it at that stage? I was under the impression that you couldn't determine sex with an ultrasound until around day 60...


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

A guess is a guess, the vet has a 50% chance of being right. My mom's mare is due June 6th and she had an ultrasound done last Monday. Hoped to see the foal's gender, but it was hiding out of sight so all the vet could look at was a healthy looking placenta. LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Haha 50% odds sound about right. :wink:


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Well in case anyone is interested here is a link to Whiskey's pedigree.

VF Moonfire

For some reason I couldn't find a link to Angie's full pedigree. Anyway, her sire is Rene Dan Jet and her dam is Act of Power.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Love the stallion!! Your mare is beautiful too! Good luck with the foaling.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Love your stallion! She does have a big baby bump, but she's cute!


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Just a quick update--

Went out and took some more pictures of Angie today. It was snowing, big fluffy flakes, but we only got about an inch of accumulation. This has been the most pathetic winter ever! Anyway, here are the pictures from today:










Why go in your stall when you can stand outside?


















Angie is going to see the vet tomorrow because she has a small abscess under her jaw that isn't healing. We just want to make sure that it isn't something that is going to get worse or cause her pain. We figure it is better to deal with it now, before she gets closer to foaling! I'll let you know what they say, lets hope for good news!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

She's looking good!


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, we saw the vet about the abscess under her jaw. They are unsure exactly what is, apparently the hole goes all the way up to one of her teeth, but the tooth is in good shape and she is still showing no discomfort at all with eating or having it handled. 

They gave us an anti-biotic to put in her feed and a syringe to flush it with but told us they don't want to do anything with her being so pregnant. She is so good about standing while we clean it and flush it; we don't even need to hold her. Hopefully it will clear up without having to do anything else.


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, we are at 284 days today. Still so long to go! It feels like I have been wa

```

```
iting forever. At least the weather will be nicer in April. We got three inches of sleet last nigh. Can't wait until spring! Angie's abcess is improving, even though she is getting good at picking out her grain and leaving her antibiotics. Looks like I'm going to have to get creative.


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Angie had her baby...last night in my dream. It was so weird, all I could think was, "boy, everyone online will be so surprised when I tell them she had her baby so early!"

If I'm already having dreams _now_, what is it going to be like when she is closer to foaling?

To pass the time, here is a picture of Dollar, who will be a half-brother to Angie's baby (same stud). He is the goofy sorrel with hay hanging out of his mouth. :wink:


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

hjracer said:


> Angie had her baby...last night in my dream. It was so weird, all I could think was, "boy, everyone online will be so surprised when I tell them she had her baby so early!"
> 
> If I'm already having dreams _now_, what is it going to be like when she is closer to foaling?
> 
> Haha! I used to do the exact same thing when I was working at a horse farm during their foaling seasons! One night I dreamed a certain mare had twin palomino fillies.I woke up thinking,'Whoa,that was a far out dream.' I got to work and guess what? The above mentioned mare had delivered two palomino foals during the night!It was a colt and a filly instead of two fillies,but still.. She had been ultrasounded and everything and they missed the extra foal hiding in there.Unfortunately,we ended loosing the filly due to some health complications,but the little colt grew up into a fine stallion.


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow countryryder, that is wild! In mine the baby was grey and about the size of a miniature horse foal, so I don't so it coming true any time soon.


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow countryryder, that is wild! In mine the baby was grey and about the size of a miniature horse foal, so I don't so it coming true any time soon.

Opps, sorry for the double post. :?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

hjracer said:


> Wow countryryder, that is wild! In mine the baby was grey and about the size of a miniature horse foal, so I don't so it coming true any time soon.


Haha thats is really funny becasue I have been having the same NIGHTMARE lol since Spice was 3 months along. All my friends think she is going to have a buckskin so I have been jokingly saying I am probably going to get a sorrel  I had a dream that I went out and found this fugly and I mean FUGLY 17 hand lanky sorrel mess of a horse in the stall with Spice with a placenta in the corner....*shudders* It doesn't sound that bad as I type it haha and I have nothing against sorrel/chestnuts but it was just one of those dreams that was really funky weird :lol: The things our mares put us through haha I tell you what


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, we are at 296 days today. So close to 300! She is bigger than ever. I will try to get some new pictures up tomorrow night. I will also try to get some shots of her udders. _I_ think they are starting to get fuller, but I'm not sure if that is just wishful thinking? Also, I think this baby is going to be very active! I was out with Angie last night and I could easily see her stomach was rolling and wriggling, and once in a while the baby would kick and send a little shock wave over her whole belly. It was amazing. I think I stood there staring at her belly, grinning like an idiot, for almost ten minutes.


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Here are the updated pictures I promised...

Angie at 293 days. Love her expression...










Here is a picture of her udders. They feel hard to the touch and this picture was taken at 5:00pm. What do you guys think?










And just for fun, here is a picture of the colt she had last year, out of the same stallion. He is a yearling now, and will be a full sibling to this year's baby. These pictures were taken when he was around two months old.


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

I just got some new pictures of Whiskey and Tango (the foal in my previous post). I am trying to figure out how to scan them into my computer right now...I hope I am not boring anyone with all the pictures!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Pictures are never boring! So long as the subject is a horse and not of the camera lense/mud/side of a barn/ect


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Subbing to see the foal, and because i {LOVE} Qh's


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> Pictures are never boring! So long as the subject is a horse and not of the camera lense/mud/side of a barn/ect


Right! I always figure on taking twice as many as I think is necessary, because I know if I get one decent picture out of the bunch I am doing well!

Here are the pictures of Whiskey that I _finally_ got on my computer.


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

I just realized I used the wrong date when I calculated how far along she was in my last post! She is at 300 days today!

She is getting so big. There are two doors to the stall she sleeps in, and we have stopped taking her through the smaller one because she won't fit! She waddles around and spends all day eating. Apparently, she does still have some energy, because she managed to work up a few little hops today when I was out exercising her. I think she was excited about the warm weather (almost 70°!). She sure looked funny bouncing around with her big belly!

Her udders are firm, and I can squirt out a clear, watery fluid. Is this normal for a mare with a month to go? I know there is no "normal" for a mare in foal, but I can't help but worry that she will end up popping sooner than planed...or maybe I am just getting paranoid?

Just for fun, I was planning on buying some pH and calcium testing strips for when she gets closer. I have done some research and most people say it is fairly accurate. Obviously, I would not be relying solely on what the strips say, but I figure it won't hurt to add one more thing to the very long list of signs to watch for. Also it will be a fun thing to experiment with and test while waiting. Has anyone had any experience with pH or calcium testing? Can I just use the pool test strips from Wal-mart? 

I have also decided to add a poll, since we have hit the 300-day, almost-one-month mark. What do you guys think? Will it be a filly or colt?


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Your mare looks closer than 300 days to me her udders are nearly full, the clear liquid is normal, when it turns opaque white like 2% milk with little white globes in it she's close, you can taste it if it's sweet that's colostrum. it usually tastes salty then bland than sweet. Mares milk doesn't taste bad.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

hjracer said:


> I just realized I used the wrong date when I calculated how far along she was in my last post! She is at 300 days today!
> 
> She is getting so big. There are two doors to the stall she sleeps in, and we have stopped taking her through the smaller one because she won't fit! She waddles around and spends all day eating. Apparently, she does still have some energy, because she managed to work up a few little hops today when I was out exercising her. I think she was excited about the warm weather (almost 70°!). She sure looked funny bouncing around with her big belly!
> 
> ...


I'm thinking of trying the strips this year too,but not really sure how to do it,could somebody walk us through the process,please? 
And I do believe you can use the strips from Walmart,I've heard that as long as they show ph and calcium they'll work.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

hjracer said:


> I just realized I used the wrong date when I calculated how far along she was in my last post! She is at 300 days today!


Haha I did the same thing, except after I realized it, I posted my correction and than realized I was wrong again! Haha I just gave up


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

I got some new pictures today. I took them on my phone, so the quality might not be great, but I got some more on her udders. She is really bagging up and I am worried she is going to have her baby sooner than we had expected. What do you guys think? Will she make it another month? I also have a picture of her milk right now. It is not hard to get milk out of her.



















This isn't the greatest picture, but at least it kind of shows how much she has changed. The one on top is from tonight, the one below is from one month ago.










Finally, here is another one from last night, just showing the fatness.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I think that she can go a few more weeks. But keep an eye on her


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> I think that she can go a few more weeks. But keep an eye on her


Yes, I will _definitely _be watching her closely. She BETTER keep cooking for a few more weeks, although I can guarantee you right now of when she is going to have her baby. Between March 30th and April 5th. How do I know this? Because I am going to be out of town then, and I _really _want to be there when the baby is born.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

hjracer said:


> Yes, I will _definitely _be watching her closely. She BETTER keep cooking for a few more weeks, although I can guarantee you right now of when she is going to have her baby. Between March 30th and April 5th. How do I know this? Because I am going to be out of town then, and I _really _want to be there when the baby is born.


That is what my mom's mare did last year. Except she went two weeks past her due date to drop a beautiful filly just before dawn the morning my mom was halfway across the country at my cousin's wedding


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

hjracer said:


> Yes, I will _definitely _be watching her closely. She BETTER keep cooking for a few more weeks, although I can guarantee you right now of when she is going to have her baby. Between March 30th and April 5th. How do I know this? Because I am going to be out of town then, and I _really _want to be there when the baby is born.



Haha,that's certainly how they like to do it! In my case,the mare actually foaled early while I was way up north in Alaska,and after all that careful planning on my part to make sure I would be home before she was due..lol.


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Lol, don't give her any more ideas! 

We took Angie out and gave her a bath today. Who would have thought it would be warm enough for that in March? I wasn't planning on it, but when I checked on her this morning I saw that she had apparently spent all night sleeping in a pile of poo. Of course, it was all dried, and nearly impossible to get off. Hence, the bath.

I picked up some pH test strips at Walmart today, so I am going to try to figure out how they work. Sometime next week, once I get a smaller syringe, I am going to try testing her so I know how do it. Since I know what to expect right now, I figure I will be able to tell if I am doing it right. Most things that I have read have suggested 1cc of milk mixed with 6cc of distilled water, so I am going to have to get some of that, too.


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Alright, so I am looking for some advice here.

As Angie gets closer to foaling (probably mid-April) I am really starting to plan for the actual birth. It is nerve-racking to think about; as we get closer I am feeling more and more like I haven't done enough! Anyway, I figured I would take advantage of the many experienced people here for advice. :wink:

First question is in regard to the big day. I am trying to figure out the best strategy to actually _be there_ for the birth. I have no problem staying up all night and watching her as she starts looking really close, however from what I have read that doesn't always work, due to the mare's ability to delay foaling for hours or days until a time that feels private. Since I unfortunately cannot also spend all day watching Angie, I feel like she could just wait and foal when I'm gone. That is the same problem with the check-every-half hour method, which seems even more ineffective.

It seems that one of the best way to go about this would be to rig up a Closed Circuit TV for her stall, so I could sit somewhere else and give her privacy, while secretly spying on her.  Has anyone used a CCTV? We don't have one as of right now, and I really don't want to get a really expensive system, since we probably won't have a lot of use for it otherwise.

Has anyone used a system that they like and won't break the bank? Or do you think I should just stick to watching the old fashioned way and hoping she doesn't get shy?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

HJ - its 1:3 ratio for milk to distilled water. 1 cc milk, 3 cc of distilled water. It MUST be distilled water.


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks NdAppy. I got some distilled water yesterday, so we are good on that end. Hopefully I will be able to try it out this week just to make sure I got it down when I still know what values to be expecting. So the ratio is 1:3? I wasn't sure and I obviously haven't done this milk testing before, so I really appreciate your input!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Scroll way down, but has good info and pics - Foalingsigns


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

That's great, because that is the exact same box of test strips that I bought! Good website with lots of information; I was surprised to see one I hadn't seen before.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I recently got a CCTV surveillance system to put up for my mare.Haven't set it up yet,but it seems to be a good system;I've heard that alot of people who do the MARE STARE thing use CCTV cams..


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Here are some new pictures from today. Angie was taking a break from eating her hay and decided to sleep on it instead. It was so cute I had to share!





























When she saw me coming she rolled over on her side and showed of the big belly. She really needed to work to get up; rolling on to her back before throwing herself to her feet. Poor girl, I hope she doesn't get too much bigger!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Those pictures are adorable! See looks like such a sweet girl. Can't wait to see her baby!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Quote: 

Hey mum... whats up...rightttt.. yes i know you are "up" but for gods sake help me up... dont know whats making me fat.. that speed dating with the stallion or my hay.. oi get back here..or else... or else i wont give you my suprise


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Good news! I think I am definitely going to be able to get Miss Angie up on a camera, at least for me in the barn. After spending a ton of time looking online for a cheap CCTV I suddenly remembered that we have an old fish camera that we would use while ice-fishing hole to look at the fish. It has a wire that connects to a little TV and everything! I think it will work perfectly if we mount it in her stall and run the wire through the wall to the tack area. Nothing like a little improvisation!

The only thing I am worried about is this: the way we have it set up, her stall is connected to a little run. The stall is not separated by a wall, just a doorway. What do you think her chances are of foaling inside? She spends a lot of time in her stall and that is where she chooses to go to sleep at night, but I an worried I will set up the camera inside and she will go foal outside! While that would be fine, it would make it harder for me. Do you think she will choose to foal in her stall?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Depends. Last year my mom had a mare that kindly went into the shelter with all the fresh straw instead of dropping the filly in the dirty paddock. I know of another mare that chose to drop a baby in the muckiest part of the pasture (right outside the barn) instead of in the fluffy, clean stall that was open to the pasture. So, how lucky do you feel?


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

hjracer said:


> Good news! I think I am definitely going to be able to get Miss Angie up on a camera, at least for me in the barn. After spending a ton of time looking online for a cheap CCTV I suddenly remembered that we have an old fish camera that we would use while ice-fishing hole to look at the fish. It has a wire that connects to a little TV and everything! I think it will work perfectly if we mount it in her stall and run the wire through the wall to the tack area. Nothing like a little improvisation!
> 
> The only thing I am worried about is this: the way we have it set up, her stall is connected to a little run. The stall is not separated by a wall, just a doorway. What do you think her chances are of foaling inside? She spends a lot of time in her stall and that is where she chooses to go to sleep at night, but I an worried I will set up the camera inside and she will go foal outside! While that would be fine, it would make it harder for me. Do you think she will choose to foal in her stall?


Haha,good idea with the fish cam,after all,whatever works,right? lol.I'm in the same quandary! I also have an outside pen that is connected to the inside pen/stall.Both my other broodmares always foaled outside,every time.I didn't have a camera then,so not a big deal,but now that I do,it would be a bummer to not be able to get it on tape,so to speak!


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

^^Right! I am hoping she foals inside, and I think that is what she did last time when she was in a similar are, so here's hopping she sticks to that strategy.  Oh by the way, we are at around 312 days today, and starting to watch her a little closer. It seems to me that she has gotten a lot bigger just in the last few days. I will upload a picture tomorrow, I need to get out and take some new ones.


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

I took some new pictures today. Is it just me or has she gotten bigger? Her last colt she had out of Whiskey was huge, so I am expecting another big baby...



















She was sleeping on her hay again today...


















Kind of a weird angle, but it kinda shows how wide she is.


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

I forgot the udder picture, silly me...


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

With those udders she looks pretty close to me.


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

cmarie said:


> With those udders she looks pretty close to me.


Yea, we are thinking she will probably go before her April 20th due date. Since she is at around 313 days today, she could conceivably foal anytime in April. As we wind down, it would be interesting to hear what people think as far as guesses for the date when she will foal and color of her foal.  It will be either a sorrel or a palomino. We are getting so close!


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

New pictures! These are all from today. Angie has gotten her last vaccinations and she is all ready to go! Now all that we need to do is watch and wait for baby. She is 319 days. She is eating like...well, she is eating like a pregnant mare! She still looks about the same and I cannot really see belly from behind. 










Not the best picture, but you get the idea...I am trying to compare pictures, to see if her vulva is elongating, but sometimes I get the feeling that she is being sneaky and tightening up whenever I lift her tail to look. I must look pretty silly, standing behind her with her tail up in the air glaring at her butt...


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

And the mandatory pictures of her girly parts. I almost feel like they are a little less full then they have been before.


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

This horse is already making me stressed, and the barn owner is not helping! I am out of town this weekend, and I will not be back until Thursday. I knew Angie probably wouldn't foal for another few weeks, but nevertheless I gave strict orders that I was to be called right away if anything happened. Well, this morning I got a call saying Angie had had a filly! I was very surprised and more than a little upset that I had missed the birth and I wasn't going to see the baby for several days. The barn owner let me bemoan my bad luck for a little while, before informing me that it was in fact April 1st. Happy April Fools Day! I was not amused, but he had a good laugh.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Hahaha...at least the BO has a since of humor, but you have to admit that's a good April Fools joke.


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey, it sure got me! When I saw his number on the caller ID I almost died. After getting a camera set up and being so vigilant, it would be incredibly frustrating to miss the first few days of the baby's life. After I got over my shock, I had to agree it was pretty funny!


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Whew! It has been a crazy week. I finally made it back home and was relieved to get back to Angie, even though I knew she was fine and others had been checking on her. She is at 330 days today! Her belly hasn't dropped yet, and her udders are staying consistent. She is slackening up a little in the hindquarters, but still not very much. 

I gave her a good grooming as soon as I got back, and she has the nicest, smoothest coat of any of the horses here. They are all still shedding out their winter coats. It is impossible to brush anyone else without inhaling on ingesting a pound of hair. Recently, though, has has gotten less personable. Not really crabby or anything, but noticeable.

I have been testing her milk, but so far she has held steady at over 8.0 pH and under 100 for calcium. I am testing about every other day, and watching for signs that she is getting closer and I should start testing every day.

Here are some pictures I took yesterday.





































I didn't bother to post an udder picture, because they are exactly the same. The milk was easier to express, however. It is cloudy and watery.


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

I found two new pictures of Whiskey today and I just thought I'd share. He is such a pretty boy, and he has so much Fire Water Flit in him! This baby will definitely have a bright future ahead of it.


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

While looking at all the photos you have of your beautiful mare, I noticed that our mare about the same size, well once I got past her beauty lol. I am wondering if you could take a look at the photos I have on my profile in the album titled "Is Chickasaw going to foal soon?" and let me know what you think. I am new to the horse business (only about a year expience) and no expience with foaling mares. I am so excited to finally meet the foal and hope that I won't be out of state when she foals. I would really appreciate it. Thank you and good luck with your mare!!!


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks DaiziMae! I looked at your album and your mare is very pretty as well. Unfortunately it is really hard to say when she will foal from looking at pictures. Ang is at 331 days. hope everything goes well with your mare, I'm sure she will have a pretty baby! I know what you mean about worrying while out of state, I am going to be gone again the 20th, 21st, and the 22nd. Angie is due the 20th! I guarantee you I will be bald by the time I get back, even though I know she is in good hands. :wink: Maybe she will be nice and foal before I leave!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

She is a cute mare! I can't wait to see her foal! All the mares seem to enjoy making their owners desparate going late this year, so hopefully you won't miss the birth!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

By the way, I am curious as to why her vulva looks the way it does, that is not a normal look as far as I know. Did she have some sort of trouble back in the day?


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

I have to leave on the 16th and go all the way to NV and won't get back home until the 25th at the latest. I know what you are talking about with the bald thing lol. I wish my mare would foal out before I leave too. :-(


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

trainerunlimited said:


> By the way, I am curious as to why her vulva looks the way it does, that is not a normal look as far as I know. Did she have some sort of trouble back in the day?


I'm not sure. I know she didn't have trouble with her first foal; could be just the way it is. Also, she likes to tighten it up when I try to take a picture, so that could contribute to it. Anyway, in case anyone was wondering, this will be her last foal. Hopefully then we will be able to ride her again! It would be great if she could be ridden again, she is such a great horse.


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

New pictures from today. We took her out and brushed her nice, so I decided to snap some photos while we were somewhere other then her pen. She always stands in the same area, so it was nice to get some photos with a different background. :grin: She is doing well at day 335. I am keeping an eye on her as she creeps closer and closer to her due date. Still no change in her vulva, udders are maybe a little fuller but not much, are consistently firm, liquid can be expressed easily. She eats like she will never eat again; when I put her back after grooming her she attacked her hay like she hadn't eaten in a week. Belly has just gotten bigger, when she lays down it is sometimes harder for her to breath, since there is less room in there!

This is my happy face...









This is my cranky pregnant momma wants to eat not get her picture taken face.


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Just visited Angie and she has a tiny but of wax! I tried to get pictures but they aren't that great because I was using my phone. I will post them when I get home. Maybe she is planning on giving up the hostage early?


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, the pictures I took didn't work out, but I will see about getting some more tomorrow. She had a little drop of wax on one teat. She was also really needy today, all she wanted to do was stand with her head right up next to my belly. Who knows what she is up to. To satisfy my cravings for cuteness, here is a picture of last year's colt.








​​


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Picture of the same foal as a yearling. It isn't great, but I love how white his mane is! I am hoping this foal gets Whiskey's dark gold palomino coloring, but of coarse he/she will be beautiful no matter what! :grin:


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

340 days!!!! We are getting there! Her udders are smoother than before and there is less of a crease. She waddles when she walks and I think if I poked her belly she would explode! I noticed her rubbing her butt on the fence today, which I have not noticed her doing very much before. She has been just standing around, not eating with her usual gusto, just nibbling. Her stall is all nice and bedded down and everything is in place. Now all we need is a baby!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

You could always entertain yourself while waiting by taking more pictures to share with us


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

I got some new pictures and I am uploading them now! She is restless, I braided her tail and she kept shifting her weight back and forth and yawning. Milk testing put Calcium levels at around 200. Will post pictures soon!


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Whoa! She looks like she's ready to pop!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

It shouldn't be much longer.


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Right now, I am seriously stressing. I need to leave to go out of the state tomorrow. I am leaving Thursday night and I won't be back until Sunday night! :-( I am really worried she will drop it when I am gone. There will still be experienced horse people checking on her, but I won't be there! What do you think her odds are for making it until Sunday?


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

She looks like she can go any time! Wow, hope she waits for you! It would kill me if I had to leave, although I missed my mare's birth, lol.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

The way it usually works is if you have to leave that's when they foal. She looks like she could go at any time like Trainer said, but if this helps it seems everyone is going over this year hopefully she'll wait for you to get back.


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

I hope so. I could stand missing the birth, but the first few days of life would kill me! I gave her a nice talking to tonight, and told her how I was going to have nothing to do but sit and watch her on the cam _all weekend long_, so she should foal this weekend. I'm hoping that the reverse psychology will work, lol.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I will cross my fingers for a healthy foal before you leave :wink:


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Baby was born early this morning. Angie still hasn't passed placenta. The vet is working on her now.will update when I know more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I hope all goes well, and you can be stress free on your trip.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Awww, sending good vibes to your mare and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats! Now you don't have the stress of missing the first moments 

But, ummm... An anouncement without a gender? 

Needs pictures and girl/boy post!


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

It's a colt!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

glad she had baby before you left. Now you can relax.. well sorta....
congratulations


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Now we just need some pictures of your handsome boy 

Sending good vibes to his mommy


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Angie was having problems with a retained placenta. I will post pictures soon. He is a sorrel with a big blaze.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Whew! Finally got home, so now I can do a proper update. 

When we let the horses out this morning at 6:30, Angie attacked her grain with gusto. When we came back at 9:30, there were eight legs! He was already dry and up and nursing. He is a beautiful sorrel colt with a big, perfect blaze.

I rubbed him down good, especially after he lay down. He is really friendly already. Angie was a little nervous about the other horses who were all frantically trying to peek through the crack in the wall to see the new baby, but she was very good with us handling her baby.

The vet couldn't get here until around noon, and Angie still hadn't passed her placenta. The vet was concerned, and gave her a shot of Oxycontin. Still not much was happening, except for Angie becoming very uncomfortable. The vet determined that it was still firmly attached, and decided to do a uterine lavage. Fortunately, she passed the placenta before the vet left and she didn't need another shot.

The baby got a clean bill of health. He is active and _hungry_. He is a very noisy eater!

Finally, the pictures.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Pure cuteness,right there!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm so glad it went well, he's very cute, love the tongue picture.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

He is a keeper 

Glad everything is going well now that the placenta has passed


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

What a beautiful baby! Very handsome. Have you decided on a name yet?


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks guys. He does still need a name, both barn and registered. I would like to include some part of Moonfire or Fire Water Flit in his registered name, but I need ideas!

Oh, and I managed to get out of my weekend commitment. I figure I have a pretty good excuse.


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

He is adorable... Makes me want a baby! Glad to Angie passed the placenta and both are doing well


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

He looks so shiny just like a brand new copper penny! Maybe you should call him Copper?


----------



## hjracer (Jul 19, 2011)

Angie's colt is now three days old. I think we are going to call him Tucker. They are both doing really well. Angie loves her baby so much! Yesterday we let them out in the arena for a little while to stretch and move around. When we opened the door and let them out of the stall, little Tucker was SHOCKED to discover how big the world really was. Here are some pictures I took. Watch out, I went a little overboard with the camera.






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















He stayed pretty close to Angie at first,but gradually he got bolder and would suddenly take off, and Angie would run along behind him nickering, trying to catch up!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ahh he is adorable!! I love the pictures of them running together! Such long legs.. I love babies


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Awww, gorgeous baby! He looked like he was enjoying himself!


----------

